# Beyern Rims?



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with Beyern rims? Beyern's web site says that they are "design exclusively for BMW motor vehicles" I contacted one of the sellers of Beyern rims on eBay and he said the 18 x 8 size weighs 24lbs. I'm interested in the Mesh wheels...They seem to be reasonably priced ($216 each) and look good. Any input is appreciated 

-Mark


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Bump

-Mark


----------



## dme330i (Jul 17, 2005)

Almost bought a 19" staggerred setup with 25mm offset rears, but I couldn't come to an agreement with the retailer. I've seen them on several e46's and I think they look great.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I am curious about these wheels too, but can't find anyone who has actually bought and used a set.

Discout Tire sells them too.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

dme330i said:


> Almost bought a 19" staggerred setup with 25mm offset rears, but I couldn't come to an agreement with the retailer. I've seen them on several e46's and I think they look great.


Good to know the rims look good in person. Thanks for the info :thumbup:

-Mark


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Desertnate said:


> I am curious about these wheels too, but can't find anyone who has actually bought and used a set.
> 
> Discout Tire sells them too.


I'll prolly get 'em from Discount Tire  I bought my Yokos from them and they did clean install - no problems. Plus, they have a $12 road hazard warranty that's pretty darn good. I'll post if and when I pull the proverbial trigger 

-Mark


----------



## PKandCK (May 19, 2005)

markseven said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Beyern rims? Beyern's web site says that they are "design exclusively for BMW motor vehicles" I contacted one of the sellers of Beyern rims on eBay and he said the 18 x 8 size weighs 24lbs. I'm interested in the Mesh wheels...They seem to be reasonably priced ($216 each) and look good. Any input is appreciated
> 
> -Mark


I recently purchased a set of Beyerns (5 Spoke) for my 5er. Have had them now for about 3 months and they are very smooth. Lots of compliments. The chrome is also very easy to keep clean! :thumbup:


----------



## Bimmerman4080 (Apr 5, 2008)

hey guys i have a 1994 325is, i was considering buying the 17/8 beyerns mesh, i saw them in person and fell in love with them but i dont kno what offset to get, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## gtfish (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a set of the mesh 18's on my wife's E91. I get lots of compliments on the wheels and the look. For the money they seem well made.


----------



## Roman-O (Feb 13, 2008)

my neighbor had a set on his e46 ,Id always see him cleaning them ,but he never complained =].


----------



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

I am about to pick up a set of 19" meshes for my E39 M5. If you go to m5board.com you can do a search and find a lot of info. Good luck!

EDIT: Just found out if you want black there is no ETA. I was told it may be 3-5 months for those. Just FYI.

Eric


----------



## UncleLar (Feb 29, 2008)

I have them as snow wheels. I suppose they are fine. They were round, the tires mounted to them, bolt holes in the right spot, etc.


----------



## bimmerman17 (Mar 9, 2008)

they are goo rims. i had a set on my 95 m3. staggered up and everything. look hella clean. 18x8 and 18x9.5


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

For what it's worth, I ended up getting BBS RK's from bimmerfest member 318Daily (Niel). Loved 'em. Sold the 540iT w/BBS to CMWalker (Craig), who then sold the RK's to aw/ir02smg (Jack) who wanted them really badly.


----------



## sapd1098 (Feb 17, 2008)

i put them on my 06 325i 8.5 x 18 front and 9.5 x 18 rear the rear's 3 inch lip is awesome looking


----------

